# Create&Share Challenge - Kitchen Treasures



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*

*Our new Create&Share Challenges are opportunities to share ideas, tips, and techniques. We invite you to participate, even if it is to post a "don't try this because look what happened when I did it" tip.*



*Kitchen Treasures*
"Create & Share" a handy-dandy kitchen item and share the building process in a blog. The item may be a cutting board, a spoon, spurtle, or some other useful or decorative item for the kitchen. We love creativity and we don't mind duplicates either, so add your item to the list of blogs!

*PRIZES*

Four random winners will get the following prize set from Rockler:


Bench Cookie™ Work Gripper, Home Edition
Bench Cookie™ Plus Work Grippers and Optional Risers
Rockler Woodworking and Hardware Cap

Plus, three random winners will be rewarded with the "LumberJocks T-Shirt".

*RULES*


Post a *blog entry*, with photos, about the creation of a kitchen item 
Tag the blog as "CS1"

Get your entry in by Thursday September 30th and the winners will be announced on October 1st. Are you up for the challenge?

*HOW TO ENTER*


*SUBMIT your challenge entry as a blog* and add the tag "CS1" (of course you may add any additional tags too):








You can submit only one entry for this challenge.
Describe your process in a blog and add at least one photo of your unique finished product. Feel free to post your finished product in the LJ projects.
The entry deadline is September 30th.
Winners will be announced online at LumberJocks.com on October 1st.

*View all entries*


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Our new Create&Share Challenges are opportunities to share ideas, tips, and techniques. We invite you to participate, even if it is to post a "don't try this because look what happened when I did it" tip.*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Martin!!


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Our new Create&Share Challenges are opportunities to share ideas, tips, and techniques. We invite you to participate, even if it is to post a "don't try this because look what happened when I did it" tip.*
> 
> ...


It sounds like a good time to build that thingy my wife has been pestering me for. I look forward to making some sawdust and seeing the other entries.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Our new Create&Share Challenges are opportunities to share ideas, tips, and techniques. We invite you to participate, even if it is to post a "don't try this because look what happened when I did it" tip.*
> 
> ...


Thank you Martin, fine with some competition.
And thank you for this wonderful site.
Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Our new Create&Share Challenges are opportunities to share ideas, tips, and techniques. We invite you to participate, even if it is to post a "don't try this because look what happened when I did it" tip.*
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun challenge. I look forward to seeing some creative pieces!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Our new Create&Share Challenges are opportunities to share ideas, tips, and techniques. We invite you to participate, even if it is to post a "don't try this because look what happened when I did it" tip.*
> 
> ...


WOW!!! This sounds Really Cool Martin!

Now I gotta see if I can find that thingamajig that I use to use to pulverize the uhmmm ..you know that white stuff that looks like a dried grape except it's white and bigger. You put it in an Italian Dish …uuhhhmm Ragatoonie, I think.

Hard Dish to make! Book says it has to be All Dented or something like that. Has to stick to the Icebox Door when you throw it from across the room. I had to peel 126 pieces off the Ceilig last time I tried that. Then everything was Cold so we ordered Pizza! YUMMY!!!

Oh Wait! I think I'm remembering…


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Our new Create&Share Challenges are opportunities to share ideas, tips, and techniques. We invite you to participate, even if it is to post a "don't try this because look what happened when I did it" tip.*
> 
> ...


Hi Martin.

Sadly, my shop time is tied up in the sawdust chronicles build challenge. I'd love to take part, and the wife has been bugging me for a knife block for our collection of Heinkles knives…

I want to thank you for the wonderful site you provide for us. I've only been here a short time, but it feels like home. Keep up the great work.

Paul


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Our new Create&Share Challenges are opportunities to share ideas, tips, and techniques. We invite you to participate, even if it is to post a "don't try this because look what happened when I did it" tip.*
> 
> ...


10 days left for the Challenge!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*And The Winners Are...*

*18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*



Here are the winners of a cool prize package - Bench Cookie™ Work Gripper, Home Edition, Bench Cookie™ Plus Work Grippers and Optional Risers, Rockler Woodworking and Hardware Cap - from Rockler (random draw by random.org):


hairy
Div
Andy
Dick, & Barb Cain

And three lucky winners of the LJ shirt:


lew
GMman
kolwdwrkrsgirl

*Congrats and thanks for participating everybody!*

*View all entries*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


that's awesome!
Congrats everyone for entering and all of our lucky winners.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


congrats to all!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Thanks for sharing these great projects!

I wanted to get in on this, but just didn't have the time.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all winners that was fun to play, can't wait for the next one.
Also thank you Martin for taking the time to have that challenge.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


It was a fun contest.
Congratulations to the winners!
Thanks to Rockler and Martin for the prizes.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


Indeed it was fun.

Congratulations to the winners!

Also thank you Martin and all contenders for taking the time.

I got a lot of gastric inspiration for this weekend!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


Martin,

Thanks for the T- Shirt and the great contest; this site is AWESOME!!

Lew


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin and to LJ for this fun contest. I picked up ideas for future projects too.
Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


Hey! Yoh! I am a winner!!!!!

Martin, thanks for the contest and for this site. Now I will be even more addicted….

Thanks to all the LJ's as well !!!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


Thanks! You couldn't get the smile off of my face with a brick. It's under the beard.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


Congrats to the winners.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners and the great projects.
Looking forward to CS2…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all of you!
And thank you for the inspiration,
Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


congrat´s to all winners
and the rest of the contenders that partisipated

Dennis


----------



## Siegel_KenEvil (Aug 18, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


again again! What's then next contest?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *18 creative entries have been posted in our Kitchen Treasures challenge and it's time to pick the winners of some nice prizes.*
> 
> ...


patience Scott.. patience


----------

